# 5 Amber Deegan Squat Sodas Pottsville, PA



## Bottleman (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is a picture of 5 Deegan squat sodas from Pottsville, PA that were dug a few months ago. They are actually not mine but a friend dug them and took the picture and sent it to me. All of them were found on the same day and came out of the same dump in Pottsville. These squats are very sought after and especially in yellow amber. Since the picture was taken, they were all sold on eBay. I just wanted to show all of you collectors this amazing find.

 ~~Tom


----------

